

Zen Founder, Rob Walling podcast about blending startups, family and life - davidw
http://zenfounder.com/

======
patio11
Can't recommend this highly enough -- Rob and Sherry have talked about the
ups-and-downs his entrepreneurial career had on their marriage at previous
Microconfs. It was genuine (verging on raw) and enormously affecting for me --
helped avoid some stress in my own marriage. (Not obvious for me, for example,
that firewalling your spouse from business finances is sometimes a stress-
reliever for them.)

Sherry has separately talked about depression/psychological health for
founders, something which far, far too many folks struggle with (quietly).

~~~
davidw
Yeah - Sherry's talk at MicroConf Europe was one of the best in some ways:
seeing the 'human' side of someone who has been successful, and hearing that
it's been difficult and stressful and not just bouncing from strength to
strength makes it seem more real and attainable.

( patio11's talk was good too - lots of practical advice :-)

